# Fedor Says Quit Buggin About His ***** Loss



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.cagepotato.com/2008/11/21/fedor-says-you-should-calm-down-about-his-*****-loss/



> “My Bulgarian opponent wasn’t a surprise,” said Emelianenko through an interpreter. “I always understand there could be the possibility of losing a bout. My opponent was European champion in combat *****. But for me, ***** is a hobby. I enjoy participating in the sport, but it’s a different sport. It’s a sport scored based on throws and being taken to the ground. That’s happened to me in MMA with [Kazuyuki] Fujita and [Antonio Rodrigo] Nogueira. It’s not my occupation or my work, which is MMA. I think the result would be different under MMA rules.”


..Fedor vs. bulgarian in MMA (TKO rd.1)


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

He has a point, it's really not that big of a deal.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

So much for the claims that the contract negotiations with Zuffa broke down over *****, his hobby.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't the guy almost beat him the last time they fought? Anyway, who's making a big deal out of this?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jasvll said:


> So much for the claims that the contract negotiations with Zuffa broke down over *****, his hobby.


how does this disprove those claims? im not sure i'd take a new job, even a great one, if it meant i had to quit my favorite hobby. 

i think he simply meant that he doesn't work as hard at *****, and perhaps it's not his primary talent, so the loss doesn't mean much in regard to his MMA career.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> how does this disprove those claims? im not sure i'd take a new job, even a great one, if it meant i had to quit my favorite hobby.
> 
> i think he simply meant that he doesn't work as hard at *****, and perhaps it's not his primary talent, so the loss doesn't mean much in regard to his MMA career.


that's fedor choice, but we all gotta make sacrifices for a job...fighting in the ufc apparently met that little to fedor that he wasn't even willing to give up his _hobby_


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> that's fedor choice, but we all gotta make sacrifices for a job...fighting in the ufc apparently met that little to fedor that he wasn't even willing to give up his _hobby_


perhaps because he felt it was an unreasonable request? i work in IT and if my boss told me I couldn't do other computer-related stuff outside of work I would probably tell him to go stuff it, because next to MMA, computers are my primary hobby. 

And when fedor says hobby, remember that's a translation and we don't know what connotations are being lost in the interpretation. 

but we do know for a fact that he is a national ***** hero in a country where ***** is practically the national sport. so while he may not make a lot of money on it, it clearly is very important and a big part of who he is- regardless of whether its his career or hobby.

i personally think its retarded that dana wouldn't let him compete anyway, he had no problem with letting guys like tito and hughes compete in ADCC for example. Perhaps its just striking sports he is concerned about. or perhaps its a new-ish introduction to UFC contract stipulations.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

sounds like he is making excuses which is kinda dissapointing, Fedor never struck me as the excuse making kind.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with HexRei and Toxic that does not sound like hes making an excuse at all.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

HexRei said:


> how does this disprove those claims? im not sure i'd take a new job, even a great one, if it meant i had to quit my favorite hobby.
> 
> i think he simply meant that he doesn't work as hard at *****, and perhaps it's not his primary talent, so the loss doesn't mean much in regard to his MMA career.


Obviously it doesn't disprove them, since none of us know for sure why they broke down. It's just funny to hear Fedor talk about ***** as a hobby, something he does for fun.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

i think he means it's his hobby because it is not his main focus which is true. ***** is not his main thing but that doesnt mean he doesnt care about it


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Obviously it doesn't disprove them, since none of us know for sure why they broke down. It's just funny to hear Fedor talk about ***** as a hobby, something he does for fun.


For what other reason did you think he does it? He loves competing in *****, and why would he stop doing it? Because of a lucrative contract? Not everything is in money.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> For what other reason did you think he does it? He loves competing in *****, and why would he stop doing it? Because of a lucrative contract? Not everything is in money.


 The claims I was referring to cited 'national pride'.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

jasvll said:


> So much for the claims that the contract negotiations with Zuffa broke down over *****, his hobby.


As far as I remember there were other issues except ***** - Money, shitty contract terms, his team-members and other. Correct me if im wrong 

Not sure about 'national pride', did he ever said something like that or was it an assumption? I know for sure that the nation is not proud - not many people care about ***** and even less know about Fedor in Russia.

I think what he meant there, is that he did not tear his ass training for this competition as he would for MMA bout - because it's not super important to him.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

jasvll said:


> The claims I was referring to cited 'national pride'.


So he competes just because it's the national martial art in his country? I'm not bying that, that would be like me practicing real aikido just because Ljuba Vracarevic said it's serbian national martial art(just an aikido rippoff as far as I know). 
I think he genuinely loves that sport and loves to compete in it. Plus we don't know what else was in the contract that bothered Fedor.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> that's fedor choice, but we all gotta make sacrifices for a job...fighting in the ufc apparently met that little to fedor that he wasn't even willing to give up his _hobby_


He's his countries national ***** hero, most of his renown in Russia is from ***** competition, not MMA. 

Lets not forget the clauses of the UFC contract that he found to be less than appealing.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

this is fedor making excuses. I am a fedor fan but ***** is mor ethen a hobby to him and through his interviews and through many things I have read and researched about fedor ***** was number one mma was number 2. This statement made by fedor is almost trying to take away from the other guy that beat him saying eh its just a hobby. 

to the guy that said he would not quit his hobby for a job. what if your new job paid a you a million dollars to quit your hobby and that is just for starters.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

M_D said:


> this is fedor making excuses. I am a fedor fan but ***** is mor ethen a hobby to him and through his interviews and through many things I have read and researched about fedor ***** was number one mma was number 2. This statement made by fedor is almost trying to take away from the other guy that beat him saying eh its just a hobby.
> 
> to the guy that said he would not quit his hobby for a job. what if your new job paid a you a million dollars to quit your hobby and that is just for starters.


I think it's important to keep in mind that there may be translation issues here, particularly with "hobby".


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Can't leave the UFC as champion? so fedor would be there his whole life .


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Zemelya said:


> As far as I remember there were other issues except ***** - Money, shitty contract terms, his team-members and other. Correct me if im wrong
> 
> Not sure about 'national pride', did he ever said something like that or was it an assumption? I know for sure that the nation is not proud - not many people care about ***** and even less know about Fedor in Russia.
> 
> I think what he meant there, is that he did not tear his ass training for this competition as he would for MMA bout - because it's not super important to him.


Quite a few people must be aware of him, he carried the olympic torch for Russia lol


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M_D said:


> this is fedor making excuses. I am a fedor fan but ***** is mor ethen a hobby to him and through his interviews and through many things I have read and researched about fedor ***** was number one mma was number 2. This statement made by fedor is almost trying to take away from the other guy that beat him saying eh its just a hobby.


What you don't seem to understand is that UFC is not MMA. Fedor IS doing MMA still- he's just doing it with organizations that WONT force him give up *****. Open up your eyes, there is a whole world out there that doesn't think MMA revolves around the UFC and america. Just because fedor is not willing to give up ***** for the UFC doesn't mean MMA is not his career.

Also, as has been said many times already, that is a translation we are reading- you don't know what nuances are being lost there, he might not really mean exactly what english-speakers mean when they say hobby, there may not be an english equivalent word for what he means. keep that in mind.



> to the guy that said he would not quit his hobby for a job. what if your new job paid a you a million dollars to quit your hobby and that is just for starters.


I was that guy, and no, I probably wouldn't. Yes that's a lot of money but if I was in Fedor's shoes and had plenty of money, why give up my favorite hobby, which I am nationally renowned for, for a few more bucks?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

HexRei said:


> What you don't seem to understand is that UFC is not MMA. Fedor IS doing MMA still- he's just doing it with organizations that WONT force him give up *****. Open up your eyes, there is a whole world out there that doesn't think MMA revolves around the UFC and america. Just because fedor is not willing to give up ***** for the UFC doesn't mean MMA is not his career.
> 
> Also, as has been said many times already, that is a translation we are reading- you don't know what nuances are being lost there, he might not really mean exactly what english-speakers mean when they say hobby, there may not be an english equivalent word for what he means. keep that in mind.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself:thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What the hell? How did jasvll get banned?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

vandalian said:


> What the hell? How did jasvll get banned?


i think its a regularly scheduled thing every six months or so. he'll probably be unbanned tomorrow


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

HexRei said:


> i think its a regularly scheduled thing every six months or so. he'll probably be unbanned tomorrow


Good one :laugh:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I think it's important to keep in mind that there may be translation issues here, particularly with "hobby".


hobby is a same word in Russian...


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

From the video I saw of it Fedor didn't look to involved like he was just going thru the motions.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

dontazo said:


> hobby is a same word in Russian...


Like HexRei said, which I alluded to, certain words don't exist in certain languages, there aren't always direct equivalents which results in paraphrasing translations.

Fedor's the most humble fighter in the world, I really doubt that he would discredit someone's victory by referring to the sport he carried the Olympic torch for as a "hobby".


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

HexRei said:


> What you don't seem to understand is that UFC is not MMA.


What! did you not understand my post or are you just throwing this in there to try and sound smart. what in my statement that you quoted was I even talking about the ufc? 



HexRei said:


> Fedor IS doing MMA still- he's just doing it with organizations that WONT force him give up *****.


again not even close to what I was referring to at all even though the competition that has been put in font of fedor for years is suspect except for big tim. 



HexRei said:


> Open up your eyes, there is a whole world out there that doesn't think MMA revolves around the UFC and america.


hmmm...my eyes are pretty open but yours seam to only see what you want to see. 

the ufc is maybe 5% of mma and martial arts that I watch and are into on a regular basis. and I unlike most did not even start with ufc for mma. 




HexRei said:


> Just because fedor is not willing to give up ***** for the UFC doesn't mean MMA is not his career.


again not what I was talking about and I never mentioned the ufc at all you did. maybe it is you that is obsessed with the ufc and not me 




HexRei said:


> Also, as has been said many times already, that is a translation we are reading- you don't know what nuances are being lost there, he might not really mean exactly what english-speakers mean when they say hobby, there may not be an english equivalent word for what he means. keep that in mind.


first intelligent thing in your post to bad another member already posted it. but sense we are on that subject I really do hope that is the case for I am a big fedor fan and the statement as I perceived it is unlike him and is making me look at him in a little bit different light 


"My opponent was European champion in combat *****. But for me, ***** is a hobby." now you dont think the way that is stated people could take it that fedor is taking away from the guy that beat him. maybe fedor is a sore loser who are we to know the man never loses. Maybe this is a new side that we have been hidden from.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> that's fedor choice, but we all gotta make sacrifices for a job...


Why? He went to Affliction and is still getting top quality fights. Apparently it wasn't necessary.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Like HexRei said, which I alluded to, certain words don't exist in certain languages, there aren't always direct equivalents which results in paraphrasing translations.
> 
> Fedor's the most humble fighter in the world, I really doubt that he would discredit someone's victory by referring to the sport he carried the Olympic torch for as a "hobby".


hobby is pronounced almost exactly same in Russian, but i get what u mena


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Fedor's the most humble fighter in the world, I really doubt that he would discredit someone's victory by referring to the sport he carried the Olympic torch for as a "hobby".


How can we really know? It's really easy to be humble in victory.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

He would be making excuses if he said that he lost because he didn't train specifically for this fight, that he was shooting a movie just one or two day before the fight, that he flew from Thailand day before the fight. He simply said that it's not a big dealio for him - and none of us can decide what is or should be important. 
Everyone realizes that he wouldn't be shooting a movie before MMA fight, he'd be training his ass off because it's his career. What does it mean ? MMA > ***** for Fedor


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ye i think fedor chose a bad time for acting  and besides last time fedor beat ivanov ...


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Why the fuk is jasvil banned? This is bullshit.I looked at his posting history and he didnt even do anything.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> Why the fuk is jasvil banned? This is bullshit.I looked at his posting history and he didnt even do anything.


Thanks for that one detective, but he was banned for obvious bannable reasons.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Thanks for that one detective, but he was banned for obvious bannable reasons.


Those types of deductive capabilities should really be on the staff.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> sounds like he is making excuses which is kinda dissapointing, Fedor never struck me as the excuse making kind.


I dunno, seemed like a perfect response to me. 1 ***** loss and these forums went crazy, I can imagine how shocked his russian fans etc. were about it. Overall that thing means very little though, its like some unbeaten decathlon champion participating on 110 meter hurdles and coming 3rd, then everyone going "oh my god he may not be the best at decathlon anymore". 
Silly overreacting, its not like he got KTFO or subbed anyway.


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

The only reason he has to make this statement is because people were making such a big fuss about it. You know, if he would just go all "no comment" people would make even a bigger fuss. It was ridiculously blown out proportion. Even if he lost, so what? So he lost. Big deal.


----------

